

Please fix Skype "always online status" - breek

Hi Skype team,<p>It&#x27;s been months that many people are complaining about their Skype status being set to &quot;online&quot; even though they quit Skype on the desktop or on their mobile phones.<p>Just try this search : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?client=safari&amp;rls=en&amp;q=skype+always+online&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;oe=UTF-8&amp;gfe_rd=cr&amp;ei=QKlHU7upBonD8geB5IGgDA<p>You know, Skype team, the thing about instant messaging is that I want to communicate with my peers, when they are actually online. So when I&#x27;m at the beach or having a break or sleeping and that my computer is off AND Skype is not running, I should not be online, well just because I&#x27;m not!<p>As you can imagine this can have some annoying side effects, like your girlfriend not responding to your message, or your boss thinking you are working 24h and telling you &quot;You should rest!&quot;.<p>And don&#x27;t tell me I need to disconnect from each of my devices to be actually offline, because I&#x27;m offline as soon as I step away from my computer. And I won&#x27;t make any effort to change this habit.<p>By the way, you&#x27;re still the best instant messaging software I know about, and would love this to stay true.<p>Sincerely,
Jérémy
======
ScottWhigham
Can you explain what led you to post this on HN? Maybe the Skype team are
regular contributors here - I don't know.

~~~
breek
Simply because the Skype team doesn't seem to be responsive on the subject on
its own forums...

